

Summer of Coding - acoleman616
http://summerofcoding.net

======
MatthewWilkes
This name clashes with Google Summer of Code, in my opinion. Perhaps you could
come up with an alternative?

~~~
cdibona
Or, alternatively, be clear that this is not connected to my) Google program.
Email me at cdibona@google.com and we can give you some language that other
summer of code like programs use.

Then we're actually happy to even highlight your program as one that takes
inspiration from us... (assuming your program is good and long lasting...)

